# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Politiker x 15



## krawutz (7 Feb. 2022)




----------



## Rolli (7 Feb. 2022)

Lügenbarone unter sich


----------



## comatron (9 Feb. 2022)

krawutz schrieb:


>



So ein Telefonat mit Angie muss nicht einfach gewesen sein.


----------



## Marco2 (9 Feb. 2022)

*...und Tschüss, CORONA !!!!*​


----------



## Punisher (10 Feb. 2022)

Bei Merkel und Obama ist mir das Lachen vergangen


----------



## ghdlghdlghdl (15 März 2022)

funny pics haha danke!


----------



## haller (27 Juli 2022)

Rolli schrieb:


> Lügenbarone unter sich


Oh wie Wahr


----------



## EmilS (27 Juli 2022)

krawutz schrieb:


>


Merkel: Hol nicht wieder deinen Hund ins Zimmer!


----------

